# TTOC Events



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi all,

Following CarolsTT wonderfull 21st Dec meet , IMOHO (Thats in my own humble opinion Carol!) which was a very well organised event, perhaps one of the items on your agenda for the January AGM could be events ?

Organisers - try not just getting a few cars together but work out a simple programme for the meet/day/weekend that will at the end of the event leave participants feeling pleased enough with the day to rush off and organise something themselves.Lets get the enthusiasm spreading so we DONT ALWAYS LEAVE EVERYTHING TO 1 OR 2 KEY MEMBERS EVERY SINGLE TIME.(end of mini rant)

From my short time around here, I have been to as many as possible, but that has only meant 2 "regulars" Godalming and Kneesworth. Perhaps we should have a committee member from each main area to get things going. Maybe :-

Scotland
North England
Midlands
South East
South West

If we had one main event at each of the regions per year organised and pencilled in the diary early enough then I'm sure we could make these successful. There must be unlimited ideas for regional events that dont involve members spending a fortune on 5 star hotels and fancy restaurants :-/

Events of course do not just have to be a posse of TTers hooning about country lanes, although its great fun. There are Car tracks around the countryside, racing events to watch (some include TT's!) Perhaps a trip to Le Mans ??

Just food for thought............


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Hi all,
> 
> Following CarolsTT Â wonderfull 21st Dec meet , IMOHO (Thats in my own humble opinion Carol!) which was a very well organised event, perhaps one of the items on your agenda for the January AGM could be events ?
> 
> ...


John

Nice to see someone who thinks along the same lines....

Regional members 
Although perhaps we should split the south up as you suggest.

Agenda points... Events ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Whoops, should have read thru everthing before posting,so looking thru that lot then it all seems cut and dry as to who is doing what. 
Committe done
Magazine done
Guess you'll be over in 5 minutes then on the 11th.

Sorry about the post.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

John

Apologies if I caused an upset...  I was merely pointing out you abviously had similar ideas to my own :-/

I certainly DO NOT think the Jan 11th meeting will ONLY take 5 minutes. Looking at it logically I dont even think we'll complete the agenda........

Please continue to posts suggestions and comments :-[


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

One of the next modifications to the site is a "calendar" screen - month view calender whene events (meetings, track days etc) can be added by "calender moderators".

This should help in advertising events.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Brilliant, seems like we are getting more sorted by the day.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Will the Calendar Moderators be made up of the Regional Reps?

I guess once we've finalised the roles at the meeting in Jan, this will all become very aparant.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

My own suggestion would be a reasonable sized event per region/per qtr. Everyone is welcome to any of the events, but at least more local people can schedule the time.

In a perfect world, these would be arranged with at least a couple of months notice, but i'm not sure this will always be the case.

We really need at least 1 national meeting a year, but this would ideally be held in the Midlands, so as to allow as many people access to the event. I would hope that this would incorporate an overnight as well.

Foreign events have taken place to date & have been pretty well attended. The only problem with these is time & cost. Foreign events take an awful lot of planning and usually require some financial commitment early in the process. I'm going on the 8 day San Marino GP trip that BigJon has organised for next April, but even though this was advertised on the forum a few months ago, there are only 4 TT's going.

I'm sure that once the new TTOC starts taking shape, that events will be more frequent and better attended. ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Paul,

The graphical calendar is for use by the forum and as such we need to discuss how the TTOC & the forum interact. Hopefully Kevin (as Jae's rep) can sort out our needs and make various TTOC committee members calendar moderators. We will discuss this at the Jan meet and Kevin will also be there. Again, many thanks Kev, for sorting out the calendar.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Guys - can I make an observation..?

With a number of events that we have tried to organise on the forum recently the most DIFFICULT thing seems to be agreeing a date. In a couple of cases the inability to find a date to suit the majority has led to the event not going ahead AT ALL - often at the last minute - this seems a great pity.

IMHO we need to firm up event timings well in advance and publicise them via the forum and the magazine. We will then need to live with the fact that not everyone who would have like to attend will be able to. I think this will be a great improvement to the current system where we seem to be paralysed by the desire not to exclude anyone who has registered an interest in participating - on the upside with more notice a lot more people may be able to rearrange diaries to suit.

L


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Abserflaminglootely , well said, get em all organised !


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well said Louise!!!!

This IS the way we WILL be pushing the events section ahead. Hopefully between the graphical calendar and the mag we will advertise the events WELL in advance, so that owners can then organise time to attend.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

In the spirit of putting your money where your mouth is have posted a temporary TTOC events calendar in the Events section of the forum ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Just in case this gets missed from the Annual TTOC Event thread - might be worth slating on the agenda:



> Back on topic - think we need a small group of people to take ownership of finding and booking the venue/catering/accom SOON - not sure if we will get anything done in time otherwise. Any volunteers? or shall we decide at the EGM?


btw Mark could you update the thread title with the date (12/13th). Tks :-*


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

First job for TTOC Events is to get the annual meet sorted - any VOLUNTEERS for a sub committee??
Please post or IM if you are able to help.

Thanks - Louise


----------

